# iPod touch in delhi



## genxguy (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi guys, Finally I decided to buy iPod touch 8GB, please tell me where I get them in Delhi  Also, please let me know price (with tax), last I knew it was around Rs.14000


----------



## pushkar (Mar 5, 2008)

Which part of Delhi do you live in? You can search for Apple retailers in Delhi on Apple's website also.


----------



## genxguy (Mar 5, 2008)

I live in Dwarka


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 5, 2008)

if ur getting in 14k then pls let me know


----------



## genxguy (Mar 5, 2008)

amitabhishek said:


> if ur getting in 14k then pls let me know



14K is without tax, after 12.5% tax it will be around 15.7K, not sure thought  guys please confirm


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 5, 2008)

You can buy from Apple store, Ansal plaza, southX


----------



## genxguy (Mar 5, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> You can buy from Apple store, Ansal plaza, southX



Thanks Ravi, do you know the name for the shop in south x ? Also, any clue about recent price?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 5, 2008)

genxguy said:


> Thanks Ravi, do you know the name for the shop in south x ? Also, any clue about recent price?


its Apple exclusive showroom.
It is there in Ansal Plaza, Ground floor, right extreme corner. I dont have any idea about any Apple product !!!


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 7, 2008)

Its Not An Apple Store For God Sake Get A Life
Please Dont Degrade The Brand By Calling That Miserly Store An Apple Store


----------



## genxguy (Mar 7, 2008)

BloodReaper said:


> Its Not An Apple Store For God Sake Get A Life
> Please Dont Degrade The Brand By Calling That Miserly Store An Apple Store



lol really  than which shop is genuine? 

I'm looking for trusted store, which you guy can recommend  or have purchased before


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 7, 2008)

There are no such apple store or online service in India as yet. Checked their website


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes we dont have Apple store yet in India but there are several apple resellers available and also I think iPhone has not officially been launched in India yet. So even if you get one it should be a gray piece. Do let me know if you get any information on the same.


----------



## genxguy (Mar 7, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Yes we dont have Apple store yet in India but there are several apple resellers available and also I think iPhone has not officially been launched in India yet. So even if you get one it should be a gray piece. Do let me know if you get any information on the same.



Yes buddy, its true iphone is not officially available in india yet 

But, here I'm looking for ipod touch, from reliable reseller ( no gray market) with warranty.


----------



## SpamBoyVtek (Mar 7, 2008)

I dont live in delih but i herd of PALIKA BAZZAAR


----------



## genxguy (Mar 7, 2008)

SpamBoyVtek said:


> I dont live in delih but i herd of PALIKA BAZZAAR



Thats gray market my friend.


----------



## tgpraveen (Mar 7, 2008)

think of latest ipod touch its ipod touch 32 gb


----------



## genxguy (Mar 7, 2008)

tgpraveen said:


> think of latest ipod touch its ipod touch 32 gb



Not very helpful and relevant reply


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2008)

You guys have confused the poor guy.

Go to *asia.apple.com/buy/, select India from the drop down list on the right and hit Search. Then select New Delhi from the drop down list on the left of the next page and hit Proceed. You'll get a list of all Apple Authorised Resellers in New Delhi. Call a few of them and ask for the price. Buy it from the one that offers it the cheapest. Don't worry about being swindled or anything. If they are on that list, they are 100% genuine. 

Alternatively, you could call Apple Sales at *1800-425-4646* (toll free) and they'll help you out with all your queries.

Ask away if you have any other questions. Enjoy.


----------

